# Activer/désactiver la césure dans Pages 2.6.2 (iOS 9)



## rone26 (25 Juin 2016)

Bonjour,

Peut-on activer/désactiver la césure dans Pages 2.6.2 (iOS 9)?

Merci de vos éventuelles réponses.


----------



## rone26 (22 Juillet 2016)

Bon...


----------

